# Qualität von GT



## Dr-Harz (18. April 2009)

Salve,

will mir nen bmx kaufen und hab da en GT bike gefunden, heut bin ich ma innen bmx laden bei und in der stadt gegangen und hab mich ma umgeschaut und nebenbei erwähnt das ich mit dem gedanken spiele en gt bike zu kaufen. der verkäufer meinte dann das GT von den chinesen aufgekauft wurde. stimmt des??

jetzt zur eigentlichen frage:

also ich vertraue den chinesen nicht so ganz was hochwertige/stabile/qualitativ gute produkte angeht!!
kann man mit ruhigem gewissen en GT bike kaufen oder is des eher müll??

weiss das des hier en MTB forum is und keins für BMX, aber wenn GT mtb rahmen bauen können, denke ich das die auch bmx rahmen auf die reihe bekommen....

also kann man GT ruhigen gewissens kaufen oder soll man da eher die finger von lassen???

danke im voraus

Gruß Alex


----------



## oliversen (18. April 2009)

ehr die Finger von lassen denn wo chinesen drauf seht kann auch nur chinesen drin sein. un USA is echt gut

Gruss
oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. April 2009)

nö made in china is alles *******....deshalb produziert die halbe welt ja dort ihren kram


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. April 2009)

GT  gehört zu Pacific Cycle (oder so ähnlich) und das ist ein US Laden. Ob die nun Ihre Rahmen (wie alle anderen auch) in China oder Taiwan braten lassen weiß ich nicht. ich habe ein GT BMX das mittlerweile gut 20 Jahre 3 Generationen ausgehalten hat. Somit kann ich das Empfehlen.
Ach ja, zu Pacific Cycle (oder Union?) gehören auch Cannandale, Schwinn und Mongoose.


----------



## zaskar-le (18. April 2009)

diese jugent von heut is doch eig nich so schwer n wort richtich aus zuschreibm un nich zu kürzen un satzzeichen wärn eig au prima so ab un zu oh je unsre zukunft


----------



## mountymaus (18. April 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> diese jugent von heut is doch eig nich so schwer n wort richtich aus zuschreibm un nich zu kürzen un satzzeichen wärn eig au prima so ab un zu oh je unsre zukunft


----------



## planetsmasher (18. April 2009)

dr-harz schrieb:


> soll man da eher die finger von lassen???


 
u n b e d i n g t ! ! !


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. April 2009)

He Leute, es kommt nicht bei jeden gut an wenn man hier als Neuer nur verarscht wird.
Und die Frage ist doch berechtigt nach den Machenschaften von GT in Deutschland nach der Pleite ende der 90ziger.
GT war in den 80zigern die BMX Marke überhaupt und gehörte in den 90zigern zu den besten Herstellern/Förderern des Mountainbike Sportes, aber seit den ist nicht viel Passiert.
Ausgenommen die Aktionen von Hans rey und der BMX Olympia Sieg letztes Jahr.
Der Glanz vergangener Tage verblasst langsam und die Leute von GT (vor allen GT Deutschland) sollten doch auch mal aufwachen.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. April 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> He Leute, es kommt nicht bei jeden gut an wenn man hier als Neuer nur verarscht wird.
> Und die Frage ist doch berechtigt nach den Machenschaften von GT in Deutschland nach der Pleite ende der 90ziger.
> GT war in den 80zigern die BMX Marke überhaupt und gehörte in den 90zigern zu den besten Herstellern/Förderern des Mountainbike Sportes, aber seit den ist nicht viel Passiert.
> Ausgenommen die Aktionen von Hans rey und der BMX Olympia Sieg letztes Jahr.
> Der Glanz vergangener Tage verblasst langsam und die Leute von GT (vor allen GT Deutschland) sollten doch auch mal aufwachen.


----------



## Syborg (18. April 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> .......
> Der Glanz vergangener Tage verblasst langsam



Sitz grad hier mit rabenschwarzen Händen und poliere nen 91er Zaskar Rahmen. Was für ein Glanz kommt da zum Vorschein 

Aber Spaß beiseite Du hast natürlich nicht ganz Unrecht.

Gruß Syborg


----------



## Dr-Harz (18. April 2009)

> nö made in china is alles *******....deshalb produziert die halbe welt ja dort ihren kram


@divergent!: lese da en hauch ironie raus, sorry wenn ich da falsch liege, is aber nen unterschied obs nur dort produziert wird oder ob das management auch in dem land ansässig ist.... den chinesen is doch am ende die quali relativ egal (sieht man ja an ihren tollen autos bei den crashtest´s) wogegen ne US firma die in china produzieren lässt noch mehr auf qualität achtet......

@ GT-Sassy: thx für die info, also kann GT dann ja eigentlich garnet soo schlecht sein!! oder??



> diese jugent von heut is doch eig nich so schwer n wort richtich aus zuschreibm un nich zu kürzen un satzzeichen wärn eig au prima so ab un zu oh je unsre zukunft


@ zaskar-le :  

@ GT-Sassy : endlich ma einer der weiss was ich meine....

mir is auch klar das des bike net richtig gut is, aber mir gehts eigentlich nur drum das nach nem sprung aus 30cm höhe einem net der rahmen unterm arsch zusammen bricht....

gruß Alex

P.S.: wer nix produktives zu schreiben hat solls lassen....  wie GT-Sassy schon gesagt hat kommt halt irgendwie saublöd wenn man als noob nur verarscht wird.... also in den motorrad foren wo ich unterwegs bin gibts sowas net......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. April 2009)

das war keine ironie. was meinst du wer laut pannenstatistik die vernünftigsten autos baut...nix deutsch, nix usa.

die meisten rahmen werden heutzutage in denselben schmieden gebrutzelt, geklebt wie auch immer. dann kleben die entwerder nen trek aufkleber drauf oder xyz und dann kostet es gleich einiges weniger.

schönes beispiel ist der maxari rahmne von bornmann.

du fährst doch auch shimano oder?

und hält es? qualität gut?

und zur qualitätssicherung...es gibt genügend deutsche ingenieure die dort für die qs da sind


----------



## Dr-Harz (18. April 2009)

> was meinst du wer laut pannenstatistik die vernünftigsten autos baut...nix deutsch, nix usa.


des mag stimmen, aber mit sicherheit nicht die chinesen, laut pannenstatistik führen die japaner....



> schönes beispiel ist der maxari rahmne von bornmann.





> du fährst doch auch shimano oder?


kenn mich damit garnet aus, fahr weder mtb noch bmx, will jetzt erst mit bmx anfangen..... was is den mit dem rahmen??

also wenn ich des jetzt alles richtig verstanden hab kann man sich en GT bmx holen ohne angst haben zu müssen das einem das ding unterm arsch auseinanderbricht?!?!?!?!

gruß Alex


----------



## cleiende (18. April 2009)

Guten Abend Herr Harz,

den Dr. lasse ich bei der Rechtschreibung mal geflissentlich weg.
Vielleicht ist die Frage im BMX Unterforum besser ausgehoben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=104
Du kannst die Frage in vielleicht besser formulierten Worten auch an den User cyclery.de richten, der verkauft die Dinger nämlich.

Gruss von einem der ein GT BMX (Bj 98) in zwei Generationen noch nicht kaputtgefahren hat.


----------



## Dr-Harz (18. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Guten Abend Herr Harz,
> 
> den Dr. lasse ich bei der Rechtschreibung mal geflissentlich weg.
> Vielleicht ist die Frage im BMX Unterforum besser ausgehoben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=104
> ...



Abend 

den Dr. kannste gerne weglassen, is mir latte..... bin hier net in nem rechtschreibforum.... rechtschreibung is eh fürn arsch 
zahlen regieren die welt  

und es hat ja anscheinend jeder verstanden was ich meinte, also ziel erreicht.... 

ok, dann werd ich mir dann nen GT bmx kaufen.... is eh nur für den anfang, wenns spass macht gibts dann eh was "gescheites" von wtp oder eastern.....

gruß Alex


----------



## trinkdöner (18. April 2009)

Dr-Harz schrieb:


> Abend
> den Dr. kannste gerne weglassen, is mir latte..... bin hier net in nem rechtschreibforum.... rechtschreibung is eh fürn arsch
> zahlen regieren die welt


----------



## cyclery.de (18. April 2009)

Abend, 

in groben Zügen wurde die aktuelle Unternehmensstruktur ja schon angerissen: GT gehört seit neustem zur Cannondale Sports Devision (CSD) zu welcher - der Name lässt es vermuten - auch Cannondale gehört. Die CSD gehört genau wie Pacific Cycles (mit den Fahrradmarken Schwinn und Mongoose) zu Dorel, einem milliardenschweren (kanadischen) Konzern, welcher neben Fahrrädern auch Möbel und Kinderwagen/Kindersitze (Weltmarktführer) verkauft. Von Interesse dürfte sein, dass der Fokus der CSD auf Premiumprodukten liegt, welche über den Fachhandel verkauft werden, wohin gehen die Produkte von Pacific Cycles für den Massenmarkt produziert werden und u.a. über Walmart verkauft werden.

Sowohl die Entwicklung als auch das Designen der Bikes von GT geschieht in den USA. Einzig die Fertigung der Rahmen und die Montage der Bikes erfolgt in China/Taiwan. Qualitativ ist das meiner Meinung nach aber kein Nachteil. Vielmehr ist es notwendig um zu konkurrenzfähigen Preisen verkaufen zu können und damit GTs Zukunft sicherzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr-Harz (18. April 2009)

@ cyclery.de : danke für die ausführliche antwort..... genau sowas wollte ich.....

also werd mir dann en GT BMX kaufen....

danke für eure hilfe (dem einen mehr dem anderen weniger, ihr wisst schon wer gemeint is....)

@ trinkdöner : was gibts da net zu verstehn, wurd blöd "angemacht" (man beachte die " ") wegen meiner rechtschreibung und hab halt dazu gesagt was ich denke.....

RECHTSCHREIBUNG WIRD ÜBERBEWERTET!!!!!!
glaube kaum das en ingenieur schonma was erfunden hat weil seine rechtschreibung so gut war.... deswegen "zahlen regieren die welt"

gruß Alex


----------



## Deleted 104857 (18. April 2009)

Dr-Harz schrieb:


> @RECHTSCHREIBUNG WIRD ÜBERBEWERTET!!!!!!
> glaube kaum das en ingenieur schonma was erfunden hat weil seine rechtschreibung so gut war.... deswegen "zahlen regieren die welt"
> gruß Alex




Den Satz solltest Du unbedingt in Deinem nächsten Bewerbungsschreiben mit unterbringen...


----------



## Dr-Harz (18. April 2009)

LOL 

aber da is doch schon en funken wahrheit dran 

gruß Alex


----------



## planetsmasher (19. April 2009)

Dr-Harz schrieb:


> ..... bin hier net in nem rechtschreibforum....


 
nee, aber Du solltest Dich trotzdem den Gepflogenheiten des Forums anpassen, und dieses spezielle Unterforum hier zeichnet sich 
1. durch nen angenehmen Umgangston und
2. durch auf Anhieb lesbare Posts aus

also, langsam reiten Cowboy.
Ansonsten kannste mit den anderen Harz 4-Opfern im DDD-Bereich spielen. Alda.


----------



## Master | Torben (19. April 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> 1. durch nen angenehmen Umgangston und



Der war hier im Thread allerdings nicht unbedingt immer anwesend...


----------



## planetsmasher (19. April 2009)

mag sein. Aber die Weiche in diese Richtung wurde ja wohl im Eröffnungspost gestellt.

Irgendwie erinnert mich das alles an nen Film:










er wars! er wars!

und speziell für Dr. Harz4:


----------



## oliversen (19. April 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> ehr die Finger von lassen denn wo chinesen drauf seht kann auch nur chinesen drin sein. un USA is echt gut
> 
> Gruss
> oliversen



Hi, ausnahmsweise zitiere ich mich hier mal selbst.
Tut mir leid wenn ich mit meiner Aussage jemanden verwirrt haben sollte und ich damit die Gruppenkloppe fuer den Doktor ausgeloest habe.

Die momentane Eigentuemersituation von GT wurde ja schon dargelegt. Da wird sicher auch der eine oder andere Chinese in einer Entscheidungspossition sitzen, was jedoch kein Nachteil sein muss. Ueberhaupt; solange es um Grossserienfertigung geht ist mir jede Chinesische/Taiwanesische Schweissnaht lieber als eine Amerikanische. Wer sieht was heutzutage als Milwaukee-Eisen, fuer teures Geld, auf den Strassen herumfaehrt weiss was ich meine.

Und das GT wieder auf dem aufsteigenden Ast ist beweist doch das aktuelle Line up. Force/Sanction, carbon Zaskar, Fury etc. sind doch Bikes mit denen man sich nicht verstecken muss. Und hat GT vergangenes Jahr nicht den weltweit ersten BMX Carbon Rahmen vorgestellt? Daher freue ich mich wenn du dich (Dr-Harz) fuer ein GT entschieden hast. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf ein Foto von deinem neuen Baby im "Zeigt her..." Faden.

In dem Sinne, entschuldige bitte nochmals und willkommen bei uns.

oliversen


----------



## aggressor2 (19. April 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das alles an nen Film:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind dann auch alle, die einen Stein/Steine geworfen haben verkleidete Frauenzimmer??


----------



## planetsmasher (19. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Sind dann auch alle, die einen Stein/Steine geworfen haben verkleidete Frauenzimmer??http://www.smileygarden.de


 
naja, bei manchen würds mich nicht wundern 

@oliversen: ich finde, Du musst Dich für nix entschuldigen. Und Gruppenkloppe sieht imho auch anders aus. Das waren höchstens zarte, freundschaftliche Rempler...

Also Leute locker machen.

So, und ich geh mir jetzt erstmal St. Pauli angucken.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. April 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> So, und ich geh mir jetzt erstmal St. Pauli angucken.



geh lieber biken...da musste dich nich mit puls 130 jeden morgen im flachland zum bäcker qälen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (19. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> geh lieber biken...da musste dich nich mit puls 130 jeden morgen im flachland zum bäcker qälen!


 
is schon besser geworden. danke der Nachfrage Mr. nosmohT. Das war seinerzeit ein völlig aus der Luft gegriffenes Szenario das SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH mit mir überhaupt nix zu tun hat. ich fahr nämlich mitm Auto zum Bäcker, weil beim radfahren rauchen so blöd aussieht...


----------



## aggressor2 (19. April 2009)

das is mir doch klar
wollt nur auch mal stänkern


----------



## Dr-Harz (19. April 2009)

sooo, also ich glaub mich tritt ein pferd... 



> nee, aber Du solltest Dich trotzdem den Gepflogenheiten des Forums anpassen


den gepflogenheiten des forums anpassen???? also neulinge verarschen oder wie????



> und dieses spezielle Unterforum hier zeichnet sich
> 1. durch nen angenehmen Umgangston


les dir ma meine beiträge genauer durch, ich bitte höflich um info´s, die ich teilweise auch bekommen hab, ich bedanke mich für die info´s bei den leuten die sie mir gegeben haben, was willst du den noch mehr an gutem umgangston???? angenehmer umgangston???? den hab ich hier auch nicht von jedem erfahren, die jenigen wissen schon wer gemeint ist....



> 2. durch auf Anhieb lesbare Posts aus


hmmm, also deutsch is mein erstes posting, vieleicht etwas überhastet geschrieben was satzbau usw. angeht, aber es weiss jeder was gemeint ist, und jeder hats verstanden, was will man den mehr, bin hier net drauf aus ne auszeichnung für formulierungen zu bekommen oder für meine nicht vorhandene rechtschreibung 



> Alda


guter umgangston, kompliment !!! 



> mag sein. Aber die Weiche in diese Richtung wurde ja wohl im Eröffnungspost gestellt.


du kannst aber schon lesen oder???  also ich bin mir keiner schuld bewust im ersten posting irgendwelche regeln was den guten umgangston angeht gebrochen zu haben, also habe ich auch keine "richtung gestellt"!!! gug dir lieber ma en paar antworten auf mein posting an, da findest du mehr auszusetzen was den umgangston angeht...

so, jetzt geh ich erstma eine rauchen.... 

gruß Alex


----------



## zaskar-le (19. April 2009)

Alex, es geht uns nicht darum, Neulinge zu veräppeln. 
Das passiert möglicherweise in anderen Foren, aber nicht bei uns. 

Unabhängig vom Inhalt deiner Eröffnungsfragen ist es für mich jedoch immer wieder erschreckend, wie lieblos und gelangweilt manchmal die Postings hingeknallt werden. Stimmt, es ist kein Rechtschreibforum und berechtigterweise erwartet hier niemand rhetorische Glanzleistungen, aber ein gelangweiltes Tippen in leider typischer Chatsprache empfinde ich persönlich als leicht ungezogen. Wir hier müssen das nämlich lesen, und es macht einfach keinen Spaß. Möglicherweise stehe ich mit meiner Meinung in anderen Foren allein da, hier jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht. 

"Rechtschreibung ist für'n Arsch" ist übrigens ein gewaltiger Irrtum, aber das wirst Du in späteren Lebensjahren voraussichtlich noch selbst erfahren. 

Nichts für ungut, und auch von mir ein willkommen. Gib' Dir doch einfach ein wenig Mühe, das macht sich einfach besser und wirkt freundlicher - und manche bissigen Kommentare wären Dir erspart geblieben.

Also: willkommen 
Christian


----------



## bofh (19. April 2009)

Dr-Harz schrieb:


> hmmm, also deutsch is mein erstes posting, vieleicht etwas überhastet geschrieben was satzbau usw. angeht, aber es weiss jeder was gemeint ist, und jeder hats verstanden, was will man den mehr, bin hier net drauf aus ne auszeichnung für formulierungen zu bekommen oder für meine nicht vorhandene rechtschreibung


Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion sind keine Spielplätze für Individualismus.

Es ist ausgesprochen unhöflich, von der (Foren-)Umwelt mit schlecht geschriebenen Posts irgendwas zu wollen. Posts, die zum allergrößten Teil der gängigen Rechtschreibung entsprechen, lassen sich nämlich deutlich einfacher und angenehmer Lesen als einfach nur hingeschmissener Datenwust.

Ich bezweifle ernsthaft, daß Du irgendeine Diplomarbeit (auch als Ingenieur) als gut bezeichnet bekommst, wenn sie dem sprachlichen Niveau Deiner Posts entsprechen. Das nur, bevor Dein Zahlenvergleich wieder dahergehinkt kommt.

E.


----------



## Dr-Harz (19. April 2009)

> Alex, es geht uns nicht darum, Neulinge zu veräppeln.
> Das passiert möglicherweise in anderen Foren, aber nicht bei uns.


naja, kam mir teilweise so vor, und da war ich anscheinend nich alleine mit der ansicht wenn schon andere user des schreiben!!



> in leider typischer Chatsprache empfinde ich persönlich als leicht ungezogen.


.

halt einfach frei schnauze, ich schreib so wie ich auch rede (ma abgesehen vom ersten posting, da is der satzbau wirklich mies) hab keine lust mich zu verstellen oder sonstiges..... 



> "Rechtschreibung ist für'n Arsch" ist übrigens ein gewaltiger Irrtum, aber das wirst Du in späteren Lebensjahren voraussichtlich noch selbst erfahren.


hab ich schon, bin 27 und habe ne rechtschreibschwäche, glaub mir hab damit schon öfter probleme gehabt, aber das man jetzt sogar noch in foren damit aneckt is mir neu, und ich bin in mehreren motorrad foren angemeldet.... aber is ja auch egal, das thema ham wir ja geklärt....



> Ich bezweifle ernsthaft, daß Du irgendeine Diplomarbeit (auch als Ingenieur) als gut bezeichnet bekommst, wenn sie dem sprachlichen Niveau Deiner Posts entsprechen.


da magst du recht haben, aber das hier is keine diplomarbeit  sondern nen beitrag in nem forum..... und in nem forum sollte man meiner meinung nach umgangssprachlich schreiben, den nur so bekommt ein posting eine "persönlichkeit" (über den satzbau meines ersten postings hab ich mich ja schon geäußert)

aber ganz ehrlich is mir jetzt auch zu viel darüber zu diskutieren welche umgangsformen in nem forum die richtigen sind, ich hab meine infos, und gut is....

deswegen nochma danke für die ausführlichen antworten, kann jetzt eine entscheidung treffen....

gruß Alex

P.S.: hier ma en link zu dem bike was ich mir hole:
http://www.bmxshop.de/login/bmxshop...treet Performer 07&productLink=../notyet.html


----------



## bofh (19. April 2009)

Dr-Harz schrieb:


> in nem forum sollte man meiner meinung nach umgangssprachlich schreiben, den nur so bekommt ein posting eine "persönlichkeit"


Falsch.

E.


----------



## mountymaus (19. April 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass man Worte wie "ein, einen, ist, haben...und so weiter..." ausschreiben kann.


----------



## Dr-Harz (19. April 2009)

> Falsch.



naja, finde ich nich.... aber des is ansichtssache....
aber is ja jetzt auch egal.....

was haltet ihr von dem bike?? also materialien usw.
kenn mich mit fahrrädern net aus, bin eher der motorrad freak

gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr-Harz (19. April 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass man Worte wie "ein, einen, ist, haben...und so weiter..." ausschreiben kann.



tja, des is halt de "dialekt" 

genau sowas mein ich mit persönlichkeit eines postings....

ich kann auch hochdeutsch schreiben, aber warum sollte ich mich verstellen.....

gruß Alex


----------



## mountymaus (19. April 2009)

Dr-Harz schrieb:


> tja, des is halt de "dialekt"
> 
> genau sowas mein ich mit persönlichkeit eines postings....
> 
> ...



Weil man normalerweise nicht so schreibt, wie man spricht.... 
Ich denke nur, dass es für dich dadurch hier nicht leichter wird. Ist ja nur ein Tipp


----------



## combat barbie (19. April 2009)

nabend,

dieser thread passt ganz gut zu meiner frage.. oder andersrum.. 

jungs, ich brauch mal nen überblick über die wertigkeiten der einzelnen rahmen. also.. ich hab jetzt schon geblickt, dass es sich sehr lohnt ein zaskar zu besitzen, wie aber steht es mit den ganzen anderen stahlrahmen-modellen aus den 90ern?
also welches modell ist mehr als nur zusammengebratenes wasserrohr..?!?

ich komm darauf, weil ich unlängst einen gt outpost trail rahmen auf dem sperrmüll fand und mir hier und anderswo von einem aufbau abgeraten wurde, weil es sich dabei um einen sehr gewöhnlichen, nicht besonders leichten stahlrahmen handelt.
jetzt frage ich mich, was denn überhaupt gut und lohnenswert ist. was ist bspw. von einem timberline wie diesem zu halten (nur rahmentechnisch):

http://pharmaceutica.homestead.com/files/Sale/MB1.JPG

danke schon mal für die hoffentlich detailreiche rahmenkunde! 

cb


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. April 2009)

Tja, diese Frage hatte ich auch schon mal gestellt.
Also meines Wissens nach fängt es mit den 
1.Outpost/Outpost Trail an und geht dann in Sachen Wertigkeit weiter mit 
2. Timberline/Backwoods
3. Bravado/Tequesta, 
4. Karakoram, 
5. Richter/Psyclone.,
6. Avalanche. 
Habe bestimmt noch einige vergessen, aber das sind die wichtigsten Stahlmodelle. Ob nun Avalanche oder die Psyclone/Richter höherwertig sind, weiß ich nicht genau. Ist halt meine Meinung

Ach ja, ein Aufbau lohnt sich immer, sobald die Substanz des Rahmen noch i.O. ist.


----------



## Dr-Harz (19. April 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Weil man normalerweise nicht so schreibt, wie man spricht....
> Ich denke nur, dass es für dich dadurch hier nicht leichter wird. Ist ja nur ein Tipp



also kenne ne menge leute die so schreiben wie sie sprechen, und das is auch meiner meinung nach gut so.... 

ich mags nich immer leicht 

gruß Alex


----------



## combat barbie (19. April 2009)

und worin unterscheiden sich dann bspw. outpost und timberline? also sind das wirklich fühlbare unterschiede oder reden wir gerade über den unterschied von 3 mm oder 3,1 mm dicken schweißnähten?
danke schon mal für die erste grobe auflistung.. 

und.. an die mods: packt das doch mal in die faq oder so, es gibt bestimmt noch viele andere dumme- wie mich, die das nicht wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (19. April 2009)

Auf jeden Fall ist das Gewicht schon ein Unterschied. Das Timberline ist leichter und hat bei einigen Baujahren eine Art "Groove Tube", aber nur für den Bremszug. 
Bei den vor 90zigern war, glaube ich, beim Outpost nur das Sattelrohr aus Ishiwata Cr-Mo, während bei Timberline/Backwoods der ganze Rahmen aus Cr-Mo ist. Alles ohne Gewähr.


----------



## zaskar-le (19. April 2009)

combat barbie schrieb:


> wie aber steht es mit den ganzen anderen stahlrahmen-modellen aus den 90ern? also welches modell ist mehr als nur zusammengebratenes wasserrohr..?!?



...dazu kann man toll wühlen und mit Genuss nachschlagen

Jahrgangsabhängig gab es zum einen natürlich Unterschiede im Rohrsatz (und somit im Gewicht), zum anderen in dessen Verarbeitung (normal geschweisst oder muffenlos gelötet, sprich fillet brazed oder spezielle Gimmicks bei Verarbeitung und/oder Design, z.B. Groove tube) und auch bei Komplettbikes bei ähnlichem, teils gleichem Geröhr Unterschiede in der Ausstattung (XTR/XT/usw., Gabeln etc.). 

Generell ist es bei GT etwas verwirrend, da es noch die tech shop-Spezialitäten gab. Hier im Stahlbereich z.B. das Psyclone (fillet brazed), das jedoch z.B. in 1993 nur als Rahmen erhältlich war und durch die Verarbeitung das top of the line-Modell war (obwohl gleicher Rohrsatz wie z.B. team avalanche oder Bravado LE). Grundsätzlich waren die älteren GT-Stahlrahmen leider nicht ganz leicht - greife lieber zu einem innerhalb der GT-Hierarchie höherwertigeren Rahmen, dann kann man noch mit normalem Aufwand etwas erträglich leichtes bauen.

Beispiel 1993:

...
Outpost
Talera
Timberline
Tequesta
Borrego
Karakoram
Ricochet
Corrado 
Richter 8.0
Bravado LE
Team Avalanche
Psyclone


----------



## combat barbie (19. April 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...dazu kann man toll wühlen und mit Genuss nachschlagen



teurer heißt doch nicht unbedingt immer auch besser (zumindest beim geröhr..).. daher frag ich lieber euch, als die gt-kataloge, aber trotzdem danke für den link! 




zaskar-le schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich waren die älteren GT-Stahlrahmen leider nicht ganz leicht - greife lieber zu einem innerhalb der GT-Hierarchie höherwertigeren Rahmen, dann kann man noch mit normalem Aufwand etwas erträglich leichtes bauen.



mmh, dann wird es wohl doch ein etwas teureres unterfangen.. dafür muss ich dann ertsmal sparen.. merci für die auskunft!


----------



## zaskar-le (19. April 2009)

combat barbie schrieb:


> mmh, dann wird es wohl doch ein etwas teureres unterfangen.. dafür muss ich dann ertsmal sparen.. merci für die auskunft!



...so teuer muss das gar nicht werden. GT-Stahl scheint manchmal etwas unterbewertet zu sein und geht manchmal sogar richtig günstig über den Tisch. Ab Karakoram aufwärts wird es m.E. richtig brauchbar, aber das schwankt ggfs. auch etwas, je nach Jahrgang. 

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche - es lohnt sich 
Christian


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. April 2009)

Also ich habe einige Stahl GTs und das mit der Wertigleit ist Ka..e.
Habe gerade mal nachgesehen, es ist kein Unterschied zwischen einen Karakoram Tequila Sunrise und einen Richter 8.0. Gleicher Rahmen, gleiches Material (true temper GTX)
Und das es erst ab Karakoram gut wird stimmt auch nicht. Mein Tequesta ist gleich schwer wie ein gleich altes Karakoram, sieht aber um einiges wertiger aus.
Wie gesagt, jedes nicht vergammeltes GT ist es wert aufgebaut zuwerden.


----------



## Deleted 208169 (24. April 2011)

Bravo Leute! So amüsiert habe ich mich schon lange nicht mehr.

Ich verstehe nicht, dass für eine so simple Frage so viel "Idiotie" verbreitet werden kann. Ein dicken Lob an diejenigen, die mit freundlichen Hinweisen auf Beachtung der Forumregeln dem "Dr-Harz" geholfen haben. Alles andere finde ich sowas von.......ich kanns nicht umschreiben    ähhh doch...affig!

Ich bin zwar auch neu, aber in diversen anderen Foren habe ich so welche Leute zwar erlebt, wurden aber daraufhin abgemarnt und bei wiederholtem Fehlverhalten gebannt.
Nur @Alex:  Es is schon schwer die abgehackten Wörter zu lesen (Besonders Nachts^^). Meinen Kollegen schick ich auch so nen Satzaufbau übers Handy, aber die Sätze sind kurz und deshalb noch lesbar.


Naja, scheiß drauf . Ich gehe davon aus, dass diejenigen ihr Fehlverhalten bemerkt haben und 10 "Vater unser" gebetet wurden!  

So  ich bin Fi ck und fertig und wünsch allen noch nen wilden Sommer und viele Knochenbrüche!!  <--- Ironie...bis auf die Knochenbrüche


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2011)

Bushmaster schrieb:


> Bravo Leute! So amüsiert habe ich mich schon lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, dass für eine so simple Frage so viel "Idiotie" verbreitet werden kann. Ein dicken Lob an diejenigen, die mit freundlichen Hinweisen auf Beachtung der Forumregeln dem "Dr-Harz" geholfen haben. Alles andere finde ich sowas von.......ich kanns nicht umschreiben    ähhh doch...affig!
> 
> ...




Moin,

da hast Du aber eine Leiche ganz tief aus dem Keller geholt, Respekt!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Deleted 208169 (24. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da hast Du aber eine Leiche ganz tief aus dem Keller geholt, Respekt!
> 
> ...




Tach Jens!

Ach du Kacke ^^  Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. Ich hab nicht auf das Jahr geachtet             Schande über mich!  
Naja, es war Abends und ich hatte schon ein wenig Bier gekippt. Das ist meine Ausrede.  

Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier!


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2011)

Ich war gestern nicht beim Osterfeuer...


----------



## Deleted 208169 (24. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich war gestern nicht beim Osterfeuer...



Ich ja auch nicht, aber das Vorglühen für Heute musste sein   

Heute gehts aber ab. Bei dir doch mit Sicherheit auch oda nich!?  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2011)

Alles Gut!


----------

